# تاثير المجال المغناطيسي على جسم الانسان



## sadiqaz (10 يونيو 2012)

المجال المغناطيسي

تزايدت في الوقت الحاضر الاستخدامات التكنولوجية من أجهزة ومعدات مثل الحواسب الآلية والأجهزة الكهربائية والمنزلية وأدت المجالات الكهربائية والمغناطيسية الصادرة عن هذه الأجهزة إلى زيادة التلوث الإلكتروني البيئي الذي يلعب دورا كبيرا في حدوث الانخفاض السريع في شدة المجال المغناطيسي للأرض.
وكيفت المخلوقات البشرية نفسها مع هذا الانخفاض المستمر في الطاقة المغناطيسية لكنها فقدت في المقابل كمية مماثلة من قدرة الوظائف الحيوية داخل الأجسام.
وأثبت باحثون أن الانخفاض في شدة المجال المغناطيسي للأرض يرتبط بالأضرار الناشئة عن تأثير البيئة الالكترونية التي تعمل على تحطيم التركيب الخلوي للخلايا داخل الجسم، ومن أعراضها الشعور بالآلام وخشونة والتهاب المفاصل والصداع والإرهاق.
الدكتور محمد عبدالرحمن سلامة أستاذ في هيئة الطاقة الذرية يقول: إن المغناطيسية تعتبر من القوى الأساسية، وكل الحضارات الإنسانية ولدت وعاشت حياتها تحت المغناطيسية الناشئة من المجال المغناطيسي للأرض، فمن المعروف أن الفضاء مملوء بالأشعة الكونية على هيئة جسيمات نووية عالية الطاقة تتكون من أنوية ذرات لعناصر خفيفة وثقيلة والكترونات متحركة بسرعات عالية منبعثة من الشمس والنجوم والمجرات وجميع أرجاء الكون.
ويوضح أن الأشعة الكونية تعتبر من الإشعاعات الخطيرة التي يتم حجز بعضها في طبقات الغلاف الجوي تحت تأثر دورانها في أحزمة “فان ألن” الإشعاعية التي تدور فيها الأيونات عالية الطاقة المقبلة من الفضاء على بعد يتراوح بين 4 آلاف إلى 16 ألف كيلو متر عن سطح الأرض ويحدث حجز لهذه الأشعة بفضل تأثير المجال المغناطيسي لكوكب الأرض، طبقا لمعلومات قام برصدها القمر الصناعي الأمريكي “المستكشف رقم 1” عام 1958 حين جاء بمعلومات مؤكدة عن هذا الوابل المنهمر من الأشعة القاتلة المندفعة في الفضاء بطاقات رهيبة!! لو أنها أصابتنا لما قامت لنا على هذا الكوكب حياة. ولولا سماء الغلاف الجوي والغلاف المغناطيسي للأرض لهلك جميع الكائنات على كوكب الأرض.
وعلى الوجه الآخر فإن للمغناطيسية تأثيرات إيجابية في حياتنا اليومية، وحيث إن استخدام القوى المغناطيسية يرجع بنا إلى الحضارات القديمة، فقد تم تأريخ الخصائص العلاجية لهذه القوى على مدى عصور التاريخ بمجموعة من الفلاسفة الصينيين واليونانيين القدامى. وعلى الرغم من تفهم التأثيرات المفيدة للقوى المغناطيسية لحقبة زمنية امتدت إلى أكثر من مائة ألف عام فإن الاحتياج لقوى المجال المغناطيسي للأرض للحفاظ على الصحة العامة يتم التحقق منه لفترة زمنية طويلة حتى بدأت برامج رحلات الإنسان إلى الفضاء الخارجي، حيث اكتشفت حديثا وكالة “ناسا” الأمريكية أن رواد الفضاء حينما ينطلقون في حالات مكوكية إلى الفضاء الخارجي وعلى ارتفاعات عالية بعيدة عن تأثير المجالات المغناطيسية للأرض، فإنهم يعانون قصورا في حالتهم الصحية، حيث تبين حدوث فقد في محتوى عنصر الكالسيوم داخل أجسامهم بنسب تصل إلى 80% إضافة إلى حدوث تقلصات عضلية وتدهور سريع في الصحة العامة.
وفي عام 1600 ميلادية أعلن “جلبرت” أن كوكب الأرض يعمل كمغناطيس كبير ذي طاقة غير مرئية، وتسري هذه الطاقة في كل العناصر المكونة لكوكب الأرض وتؤثر تأثيرا مباشرا في كل المخلوقات الموجودة على هذا الكوكب. ومن المعروف أن البشر بطبيعتهم يملكون خصائص كهرومغناطيسية داخل أجسامهم وتتأثر أيضا بحساسية كبيرة بالمجال المغناطيسي للأرض.
أما خلال المائة والخمسين عاما الماضية فقط قام العلماء بتسجيل التغييرات في شدة المجال المغناطيسي للأرض للتعرف الى آخر التطورات في شدة المجال، وقد تبين من الدراسات التي أجريت أن المجال المغناطيسي للأرض قد انخفضت شدته بمقدار 90% تقريبا خلال فترة زمنية سابقة امتدت إلى أربعة آلاف عام، وإن نسبة 50% من هذا الانخفاض في شدة المجال حدثت خلال الفترة الزمنية الماضية التي تراوحت بين 500 إلى ألف عام الأخيرة، كما حدث انخفاض آخر مرعب وخطير نسبته وصلت إلى 5% خلال المائة عام الأخيرة.
من ناحية أخرى، فإن استخدام المغناطيس في أغراض العلاج ليست جديدة، ففي الحضارات القديمة أثبت الصينيون والمصريون واليونانيون ان المغناطيس يتمتع بخصائص استرجاعية، كما أن الملكة كليوباترا كانت تحيط أجزاء كثيرة من جسدها بحلي ممغنطة بغرض الاحتفاظ بشبابها وحيويتها. ويعتبر العلاج المغناطيسي طريقة غير طبية لعلاج الشعور بالقلق والتوتر والإجهاد وعدم الارتياح وإنه وسيلة تكميلية أو بديلة لتسهيل عملية التخلص السريع من هذه الأعراض تبعا لفسيولوجية الجسم البشري الذي يتسم بأنه كائن ذو طبيعة كهرومغناطيسية وتسري الشحنات الكهربائية خلال الخلايا العصبية بأسلوب سريان التيار الكهربائي في السلك، وأن جميع خلايا الجسم تتمتع بوجود الخاصية القطبية المغناطيسية المزدوجة “الشمالي والجنوبي” وتوجد في مدونة الحمض النووي “dna” داخل خلال الجسم. وتتولد هذه المغناطيسية من مصدرين أساسيين هما: المغناطيسية الناتجة عن المجال الأرضي. والمغناطيسية الناتجة خلال عمليات البناء البيولوجي داخل الجسم التي تعرف باسم مغناطيسية التأكسد المتبقية.
ولأن المغناطيسية المتولدة داخل جسم الإنسان نتيجة عمليات الأكسدة ليست كافية لاستمرار الحياة، فمن الضروري للإنسان أن يعتمد على القوى المغناطيسية الناشئة من مصادر خارجية.
وكثير من المشكلات التي تتضمن الشعور بالإجهاد والاضطراب النفسي، تحدث غالبا حينما تفقد كرات الدم الحمراء طاقتها، ويؤدي ذلك إلى فشل حركة هذه الكرات داخل شرايين وأوردة الجسم بصورة طبيعية. ونتيجة لذلك يحدث تجمع لتلك الكرات الدموية، فيحدث الانسداد في الأوردة والشرايين. وقد تبين أنه بوضع مغناطيسات على مواقع مختلفة من جسم الإنسان خاصة في مناطق مرور الدم، فإن زيادة الشحنة المغناطيسية في هذه المناطق تعمل على تحسين كفاءة الدورة الدموية، وبالتالي زيادة تدفق المغذيات إلى مجرى الدم وبالتالي إزالة السموم.
وتساعد زيادة الشحنة أيضا على إحداث توازن في الدرجة الهيدروجينية وهي المعنية بالقلوية والحموضة في الدم التي غالبا ما تكون غير متوازنة في حالة وجود أنسجة غير سليمة، إضافة إلى ذلك فإن زيادة الشحنة المغناطيسية تساعد أيضا على التئام الأنسجة العصبية والعظام عن طريق تسريع هجرة أيونات الكالسيوم إلى الأماكن المصابة، كما أن لها قدرة فائقة على تنشيط إفراز الهرمونات مثل هرمون الميلاتونين الذي يعمل على عدم شيخوخة الخلايا ويساعد على النوم.
وأثبتت الدراسات أن النوم على وسائد ومراتب مصنوعة من مواد مغناطيسية يفيد جدا في استرجاع مستوى مغناطيسية الجسم إلى وضعها الطبيعي، ويتم تصنيع وسائد ومراتب مغناطيسية تجعل الإنسان يشعر بأنه يسبح في مجال مغناطيسي طبيعي مما يساعد على تحسين كفاءة الدورة الدموية وإمداد الدم بالأكسجين فيقوي الأجزاء الضعيفة نتيجة الشيخوخة وتقدم العمر.
وفي الوقت الراهن تم ترخيص المغناطيسات العلاجية كأجهزة طبية في كل من اليابان ودول شرق آسيا. أما الدول الغربية فإنها تقوم باستخدام أشكال معينة من الطاقة المغناطيسية في أعراض التشخيص الطبي مثل أجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي كوسائل مساعدة على علاج الكسور وآلام العظام.
وأكدت دراسات أن شدة المجال المغناطيسي لا تعتبر من أهم العوامل في فعالية العلاج المغناطيسي، بل إن أهم العوامل هي مدى اختراق المجال المغناطيسي ووصول الطاقة المغناطيسية إلى خلايا الجسم في المناطق المطلوب الوصول إليها، كما أن فترة التعرض للمجال المغناطيسي مهمة جدا، حيث إن شدة الاختراق لهذا المجال تتعلق مباشرة بكتلة المادة المغناطيسية المولدة للمجال وكيفية تركيز المجال المغناطيسي والعلاج بالمجال المغناطيسي يساعد على التخلص من الآلام بصفة عامة كما يساعد مرضى السكري على خفض نسبة السكر والكولسترول في الدم وتقليل التورم ويعمل على تهدئة الجهاز العصبي..


----------



## hamada.. (10 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة


----------

